

Show HN: Amplify – Turn your SaaS customers into social ambassadors - angilly
https://ramen.is/amplify/

======
angilly
Hi HN,

One of the guys who built Amplify here. We posted on Product Hunt yesterday,
so some of you might have seen us there, but for those that haven't, some
background:

Amplify is something that we've had in the back of our heads for a while. We
built a hack version of it for our own launches, and when we told other
founders, marketers, and product people about it, we got lots of "huh... yeah
that's awesome... can I use it?" type responses.

While there are other services out there like that allow "group social
scheduling" like Thunderclap & GaggleAmp, Amplify differentiates itself in
that it focuses on the product/customer relationship.

We've had success internally with a previous version of Amplify, and now we're
happy to offer it to the world.

Let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
jjoe
Can you illustrate how you leveraged Amplify to amplify Amplify's launch? I
bet your own launch could be used as a case study on how to best optimize a
launch or to produce a good tutorial.

~~~
angilly
Ironically, we did not use Amplify for Amplify :)

We had a last-minute standoff with Facebook over some permissions issues. That
delay meant that we weren't able to start asking our customers far enough in
advance, and we could not delay our launch of Amplify because it was tied to
announcing our Segment.com integration.

However, towards the bottom of the landing page, you can see how we were able
to use the technique to trend on LinkedIn back when we launched our core
product a couple months ago. Unfortunately, in that campaign, we were not
tracking clicks correctly, so we can't share any hard data. Anecdotally,
several companies told us they came across Ramen through that campaign, which
is why we were confident that building and launching Amplify was the right
move.

I look forward to a day when we can provide a great case study backed by data
:)

EDIT: Forgot "announcing" before "our Segment.com..."

~~~
jjoe
Gotcha! Will check back in a couple of months when I'm ready to use this.

Good luck!

~~~
angilly
Thanks!

